# dev-python/mpi4py-3.0.0 failed to merge (SOLUCIONADO)

## pelelademadera

Buenas, tengo problemas con mp14py, todas sus versiones, lo estoy necesitando como dependencia de freecad, y la verdad no encuentro la solucion, probe recompilando las dependencias todo, el ebuild parece simple, pero no encuentro tampoco en los foros..

dejo el log:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (3 of 1 dev-python/mpi4py-3.0.0::gentoo
> 
>  * mpi4py-3.0.0.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size  ...                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/685780

----------

## pelelademadera

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/685780

 

impecable sr. muchas gracias.

use el ultimo comment.

en mi overlay local use la version 3.0.2 y listo el pollo.

muchas  gracias

----------

